# Any morels around Kinkaid Lake?



## ladykiller (May 7, 2013)

1) are there any morels around Kinkaid Lake area?
2) is it too late for that area?

I've never been any good at finding morels when I actually look for them (2 total, ever). I have found them while doing other stuff such as turkey hunting though. I plan on being at Kinkaid this weekend to fish, so I was wondering if chasing morels was worth a shot.


----------



## ladykiller (May 7, 2013)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes they are there. I found some near there when I was in college at SIUC. And you may be cuttin' close to the end of the season for down there, but I would bet there are still some out there.


----------

